# Car Dash..



## Tompatt (Apr 6, 2008)

I know this is random but I have tried lookin everywhere for help. has anyone painted their car dash before? Im gonna try and paint it, but i dont know wat all i need. So far... a person told me i just need to sand the dash a lil. put primer on it. paint it with the color i want. and then put a clear coat on it. help plz..


----------



## Popeye (Apr 6, 2008)

Any rattle can automotive paint will work. Topping it with clear coat will extend it's live. I did the dash in an old Olds Delta 88 that way. I used 400 grit sandpaper to give it something to stick too. Didn't use primer as I didn't go to the metal. If you hit metal, spot priming it will be enough. Make sure you do several *THIN* coats, even if the first one doesn't cover all the way, don't load up on the paint. 3-4 very light coats will look better and last longer than 1-2 thicker ones.


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 6, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Any rattle can automotive paint will work. Topping it with clear coat will extend it's live. I did the dash in an old Olds Delta 88 that way. I used 400 grit sandpaper to give it something to stick too. Didn't use primer as I didn't go to the metal. If you hit metal, spot priming it will be enough. Make sure you do several *THIN* coats, even if the first one doesn't cover all the way, don't load up on the paint. 3-4 very light coats will look better and last longer than 1-2 thicker ones.



well one day i was bored and i decided to take out the dash (dumb idea) now i have had the dash out for about a year . i looked at the original dash and it was all dry rotted and chipped. so i went to Ebay and got newer used dash parts from younger jeeps. but the prob. was that they were all diff. colors. so im gonna paint them black. yea its just all hard plastic. im gonna get some duplicolor vinyl paint this week or so. and some gloss. thx. so i shouldnt use any primer?


----------



## Popeye (Apr 6, 2008)

You didn't say plastic before. Back up, change of plans. I used to have a 1999 Wrangler Sport. You know those plastic fender flares they had, the ones that always fade to grey? I found the absolute best thing for them. I wanted them black but not a full gloss black, satin finish would be fine. I got some Honda Bumper Black spray paint from Carquest. Have never found it anywhere but Carquest. Spray it with a product called Plastic Prep by SEM before you paint. I also got it from Carquest. Don't prep with alcohol as it may weaken the plastic. If you don't prep it, it's gonna peel off. As far as other color Krylon Fussion would be my choice


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 6, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> You didn't say plastic before. Back up, change of plans. I used to have a 1999 Wrangler Sport. You know those plastic fender flares they had, the ones that always fade to grey? I found the absolute best thing for them. I wanted them black but not a full gloss black, satin finish would be fine. I got some Honda Bumper Black spray paint from Carquest. Have never found it anywhere but Carquest. Spray it with a product called Plastic Prep by SEM before you paint. I also got it from Carquest. Don't prep with alcohol as it may weaken the plastic. If you don't prep it, it's gonna peel off. As far as other color Krylon Fussion would be my choice



its like vinyl.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 6, 2008)

Not soft vinyl like seats is it? Hard like model plastic?


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 6, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Not soft vinyl like seats is it? Hard like model plastic?



yea.. most cars have them.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 6, 2008)

Krylon fussion or the bumper paint should werk fine. Prep 1st.


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 6, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Krylon fussion or the bumper paint should werk fine. Prep 1st.



thats for like fenders. mine has some texture to it.


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 6, 2008)

go to your local car upolstery shop - they will have spray cans of vinyl dye (not paint). I works great. I usd it when restoring a 56 plymouth a few years back. The dash was metal so that got painted, but the door panels and seat coves where vinyl. The dye is great......trust me on this one...


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 6, 2008)

FishingCop said:


> go to your local car upolstery shop - they will have spray cans of vinyl dye (not paint). I works great. I usd it when restoring a 56 plymouth a few years back. The dash was metal so that got painted, but the door panels and seat coves where vinyl. The dye is great......trust me on this one...



yea the dash is vinyl so i have been lookin at the vinyl spray. but i just need to know wat else i need. like primer. and gloss.


----------



## FishingCop (Apr 6, 2008)

tompatt said:


> FishingCop said:
> 
> 
> > go to your local car upolstery shop - they will have spray cans of vinyl dye (not paint). I works great. I usd it when restoring a 56 plymouth a few years back. The dash was metal so that got painted, but the door panels and seat coves where vinyl. The dye is great......trust me on this one...
> ...



I didn't need anything else but the vinyl spray. I dried with just the right semi-gloss finsish you would expect to see on new vinyl. Ask the people at the car upostery shop about it - then try it out on a sample piece that doesn't show...


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 7, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Post up some before and after pictures. If you have the time.



Before.... Got to wait for the after pics.


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 8, 2008)

just painted most of the parts today... and also decided to paint the door panels black also...its kool. its too dark now... so ill post pics tomm.


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 9, 2008)

here r pics of the dash, steering column and door panels.. i like them..


----------



## b1gluke56 (Apr 9, 2008)

LOL I love the pics on the dining room table.lol


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 9, 2008)

b1gluke56 said:


> LOL I love the pics on the dining room table.lol



heck ya.. had to let them dry longer. haha.


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 24, 2008)

THANKS FOR YALL'S HELP. I FINALLY GOT THE DASH IN AND IT LOOKS SWEET!


----------



## MARINE0341 (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice Job... Tompatt


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 24, 2008)

That does indeed look very sweet - nice job =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice job! 8)


----------



## Popeye (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks good...except you missed a spot.


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 24, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Looks good...except you missed a spot.




WAT?!


----------



## Popeye (Apr 25, 2008)

Tompatt said:


> flounderhead59 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks good...except you missed a spot.
> ...




Ha, made you look. :LOL22:


----------



## bAcKpAiN (Apr 25, 2008)

I give it three thumbs up! Wait I only have two. #-o


----------



## Popeye (Apr 25, 2008)

Tompatt,

You better be careful. Modifying Jeeps _and_ boats can get addictive _and_ expensive. I used to have a '99 Wrangler. Between the light add-ons and the suspension upgrades and the new tinted window Bestop and the bumper modifications, I was buying something nearly every month to put on it.


----------



## Tompatt (Apr 25, 2008)

flounderhead59 said:


> Tompatt,
> 
> You better be careful. Modifying Jeeps _and_ boats can get addictive _and_ expensive. I used to have a '99 Wrangler. Between the light add-ons and the suspension upgrades and the new tinted window Bestop and the bumper modifications, I was buying something nearly every month to put on it.



LOL U GOT ME! I WAS LIKE WTH! I KNOW I DIDNT MISS A SPOT! i know man! lol its in pretty good condition for a 1987 yj. the owner before me rebuilt the whole frame. makin it stronger. i got a marin stereo for my jeep too.  cuz my stereo before shorted out becuz of water gettin in. and the best thing about my stereo is that it has a "Loud" button. like when boats fly down the lake and the wind u can hear. but im stoppin now with the jeep. now im gonna take my boat out and walk around in it. then deck it. i got about $300 for my bday last month and im surprised that i still have it..(cuz i usually burn a hole in my pocket the first time i get money lol) i think that should be enough for the deckin and hopefully a battery.


----------

